# PC Buy



## DMZ (May 16, 2011)

Should I get this http://www.dell.com/us/p/alienware-m18x/pd.aspx and I am also thinking about upgrading to processes to Intel® Core™ i7 2820QM.


----------



## Chaoticheart (May 16, 2011)

No. Now I haven't actually looked. But alienware has gone downhill since Dell took over. You are much better off building your own machine from scratch as far as I'm concerned (it doesn't matter if you don't know how to put the thing together, most places that let you custom build will allow the option of them assembling for a low fee). 

OK so I had a lookyloo. Eww not a desktop. And apart from it being dell and thus a ripoff. My major issue is the graphics cards - the options are crap, I mean 4xx series really?. The screen itself is also rather disappointing resolution-wise.

And to end my crusade against dell (and HP as well for that matter )

"Desktops - kicking everything's ass since 1200 BC."


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 16, 2011)

The Alienware machines are nice, but I'm not sure laptops are going to offer the best environment for gaming, as opposed to a standalone machine.

In which case, the Dell XPS desktops are very good and pretty powerful, but do watch out on your graphics card option that you have a pretty decent one that will last a few good years to ensure smooth gaming at high resolution.


----------



## Synack (May 16, 2011)

Alienware is a massive rip off.

I assume you're from the US and I don't know that much about component cost over there, but I've just ordered parts for a PC that will amount to a 2TB HDD, 8GB RAM, a 3.2Ghz dual core AMD processor and a 1GB GPU. Prices up at around £400; case and PSU included. With £200 more you'd be looking at an i7 processor.

My advice: Build a really good desktop and buy a laptop with the power for casual gaming that will last a fair while. It's worth going to sales. Last year I picked up a bargain of a laptop - 3GB RAM, 1.5GB GPU and a triple core AMD processor for under £300. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## The Ace (May 16, 2011)

Desktops are easier and cheaper to repair than laptops, and much more reliable.

Having said that, I wouldn't touch Dell.  They have a nasty habit of using custom components* which cost far more to replace and giving you a good starting price before including, 'Options,' which you need to make the computer work properly and making their profit that way.

Work out the spec. you want, take it to a _local _retailer and ask them what's available in this range, then check two or three others.

Remember, if there's a problem, your first step is to return the computer to where you bought it, much easier if he's two streets away.

* Off-the-shelf 500W PSU £35.00 (walk into the shop and buy one).

Dell equivalent (standard won't fit) £75.00 (order it online, await delivery and fit it yourself, alternatively send off your computer to Dell and double that).

If you can't fit the part yourself, a local dealer can probably do it while you wait at a much lower price, once the warranty's expired.   NOBODY should charge for warranty repairs but Dell will keep your computer for a week and you'll still be charged postage.


----------



## Perpetual Man (May 16, 2011)

I'm going to go with everyone else, I think.

I had a friend who had an Alienware machine, back before Dell, and he really enjoyed it... but it did not take long for the case to start looking scruffy, bits to fall off and generally to deteriorate. And if the machines have worsened since Dell... well I would not touch.

I have not bought a computer sine my first one back at the dawn of time, generally building my own, that way you get exactly what you want. 

Most small independent shops are more than happy to do builds built to your requirements.

But for gaming (Not that I do any) but always a desktop.


----------

